# Chris G's model car builds



## chris g (Jan 26, 2009)

i been buildin models since i was a lil kid slicing fingers glue everywhere this shit is fun and keeps my A.D.D. from driving me crazy hope yall these rides


----------



## chris g (Jan 26, 2009)




----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Nice paint work keep em coming!


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

nice!


----------



## chris g (Jan 26, 2009)




----------



## Thadd-88ls (Mar 9, 2011)

paint looks sick!!! do you do custom orders


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

lookin' good bro !


----------



## chris g (Jan 26, 2009)

I did this for a dearship here in texas for some kind of contest i couldn't enter cuz i didn't work there fuck it i do it ne ways my dad said there painters didnt do all this but they like it so thats good enough for me:biggrin:


----------



## chris g (Jan 26, 2009)

i sure do THADD got more pics comin so you can see wat i do lemme no if u want me to get down


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

man I like that Lexus


----------



## 502Regal (Apr 16, 2003)

chris g said:


> View attachment 442833
> View attachment 442834
> View attachment 442838
> View attachment 442840
> ...


The flip flop patternz over the black is killin em!


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

chris g said:


> View attachment 443159


That 58 is nice,more of that,please!You should have been on here a long time ago!


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

Nice work!!


----------



## Moose soup (Feb 27, 2012)

Man your paint jobs are on point!!! :yes:


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

*Nice work!!!* :thumbsup:


----------



## chris g (Jan 26, 2009)

thanks yall means alot to me jus wish i would a figured out this damn computer stuff along time cuz i really jus learnin again haha im dumb


----------



## El Tudy (Aug 30, 2011)

Nice work i'm digging the Elco


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Clean paint man!


----------



## COAST2COAST (Sep 8, 2008)

:thumbsup:nice work up in here !


----------



## chris g (Jan 26, 2009)




----------



## chris g (Jan 26, 2009)

check out my video on u tube *chrisgshowcase *tell mr wat u think it looks sumthin like this:run:


----------



## RIDINDRTY64 (Dec 29, 2005)

Sup chris g. ? U crazy as hell in ur 63 !! U goin to that model show on the 10th in march ?


----------



## chris g (Jan 26, 2009)

yes siirrr i be out there u and ur bros gonna be out there showin ur rides


----------



## chris g (Jan 26, 2009)

tingo inspired interior but not as good but its my first time wat yall think


----------



## chris g (Jan 26, 2009)

I tried my hand at doin baby water drops instead of the real water on a model


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

THAT IS SICK!


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

how you do that


----------



## caddydaddy83 (Feb 18, 2012)

Is there a website or an email to contact you for a custom build


----------



## ricezart (Aug 25, 2011)

chris g said:


> View attachment 444349
> View attachment 444351
> View attachment 444352
> I tried my
> hand at doin baby water drops instead of the real water on a model



Really came out nice,:wow: like that color!!!


----------



## chris g (Jan 26, 2009)

caddydaddy83 said:


> Is there a website or an email to contact you for a custom build


You can get at me [email protected] anytime homie or jus pm me


----------



## chris g (Jan 26, 2009)

Thanks for the comps yall!!!


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

Incredible work homie! Cant wait to see this in person.


----------



## sinicle (Jan 16, 2009)

the roof on the 58 is just AMAZING! and your tre is clean as fuck! plus it looks better in the small shoes what power plant you got in there?


----------



## chris g (Jan 26, 2009)

awready homie thanks i dont have the undies or motor done yet but they will b hopefully soon its all stock im more paint than modify


sinicle said:


> the roof on the 58 is just AMAZING! and your tre is clean as fuck! plus it looks better in the small shoes what power plant you got in there?


----------



## chris g (Jan 26, 2009)

the 62 i got goin lots more work to do


----------



## chris g (Jan 26, 2009)




----------



## chris g (Jan 26, 2009)




----------



## chris g (Jan 26, 2009)

im building this 48 woody for my baby G he jus got home from a 5 month stay at the hospital he a premie and doin good except for his lungs they havent quite caught up to him growing but he eats like a champ and can fill up a shit bucket lol:thumbsup:


----------



## RIDINDRTY64 (Dec 29, 2005)

Damn !! CLEAN !!^^^^^


----------



## RIDINDRTY64 (Dec 29, 2005)

chris g said:


> yes siirrr i be out there u and ur bros gonna be out there showin ur rides


Yep


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

Very nice work in here. ya boi got style, patterns are nice!


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

Builds looking clean homie


----------



## chris g (Jan 26, 2009)

i chopped the top on the 48 unexpectedly the other day and i think it made it look better


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

:nicoderm:Nice ass work up in here :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## 64 Manny (Jul 13, 2010)

NICE WORK HOMIE. LOVING THAT INTERIOR.


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

Looking great!


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

You do badass work wey,I always tried of thinking of a way to do interiors back in 93 to stay lowrider style that people would remember & like.A bunch of you guys on here helped me reached that goal.


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

chris g said:


> i chopped the top on the 48 unexpectedly the other day and i think it made it look better


sick work on the taping!


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Great stuff!


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

http://www.themcma.net/Club_Contests.html

^^ ya coming out here right? can't wait to see this shit in person. They'll even have a category for best project.


----------



## chris g (Jan 26, 2009)




----------



## chris g (Jan 26, 2009)

yes sir i b out there!!wasnt plannin on bring the my projects but my girl says i should


dig_derange said:


> http://www.themcma.net/Club_Contests.html
> 
> ^^ ya coming out here right? can't wait to see this shit in person. They'll even have a category for best project.


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

chris g said:


> i chopped the top on the 48 unexpectedly the other day and i think it made it look better


That's not to bad lookin. Good job.


----------



## chris g (Jan 26, 2009)

Thanks bro


Lowridingmike said:


> Very nice work in here. ya boi got style, patterns are nice!


----------



## chris g (Jan 26, 2009)

Awready homie


pina's LRM replica said:


> Builds looking clean homie


----------



## chris g (Jan 26, 2009)

here a few more


----------



## chris g (Jan 26, 2009)




----------



## RIDINDRTY64 (Dec 29, 2005)

WELCOME TO DA LUGK FAM BRO !! WE REPPED HARD TODAY !!


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

X2^^^

congrats on the win too homie!


----------



## chris g (Jan 26, 2009)

awready bro it was a good show and glad to rep for tha L U G K fam from here on out!! koo peeps and good times+cold beers=dope rides!!!thanks yall!!


RIDINDRTY64 said:


> WELCOME TO DA LUGK FAM BRO !! WE REPPED HARD TODAY !!


----------



## chris g (Jan 26, 2009)

thank bro glad to hook up wit yall


dig_derange said:


> X2^^^
> 
> congrats on the win too homie!


----------



## chris g (Jan 26, 2009)




----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

chris g said:


> View attachment 444349
> View attachment 444351
> View attachment 444352
> I tried my hand at doin baby water drops instead of the real water on a model


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

Bad ass bombita


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Bomb looks gorgeous


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

Wuz good homie congrats on the win at the show glad to have you in the crew bro you got mad skills bro much props


----------



## OFDatTX (Jun 8, 2010)

^x2


----------



## chris g (Jan 26, 2009)

after yesterdays show im extra motivated to get better wit the small details and all ready started three new impalas 58, 60, 61 comin soon!!!


----------



## chris g (Jan 26, 2009)

thanks homies yall did some dope shit yall selves a real eye opener for me homies


----------



## chris g (Jan 26, 2009)

thanks for the comps homie[


rollindeep408 said:


> Bad ass bombita


----------



## chris g (Jan 26, 2009)

thank you sir:thumbsup:


CemetaryAngel81 said:


> Bomb looks gorgeous


----------



## machio (May 13, 2010)

Mad Props on your work G.this one motivated me to step my game up
http://i.imgur.com/I7kXF.jpg
http://i.imgur.com/EGYov.jpg


----------



## RIDINDRTY64 (Dec 29, 2005)

Sup chris g !! U goin to good guys show ?


----------



## chris g (Jan 26, 2009)

When is that show


RIDINDRTY64 said:


> Sup chris g !! U goin to good guys show ?


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

it's this weekend already.


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

Welcome to the fam homie!!


----------



## chris g (Jan 26, 2009)

Damn already another show that's wussup!! I'm lookn for someold school skirts and a fifthwheel for a 58 impala if anyone knows where can getm lemme no


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

Hey bro, check the next page for the thread "RESIN" he's got some of the stuff u need.


----------



## 65rivi (Feb 9, 2009)

Welcome to the club bro!


----------



## chris g (Jan 26, 2009)

awready homie i appreciate the props


machio said:


> Mad Props on your work G.this one motivated me to step my game up
> http://i.imgur.com/I7kXF.jpg
> http://i.imgur.com/EGYov.jpg


----------



## chris g (Jan 26, 2009)

bet that


dig_derange said:


> Hey bro, check the next page for the thread "RESIN" he's got some of the stuff u need.


----------



## chris g (Jan 26, 2009)

thanks bro


65rivi said:


> Welcome to the club bro!


----------



## chris g (Jan 26, 2009)

LUGK yuhh!!! we doin the damn thang!


dig_derange said:


> Welcome to the fam homie!!


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Congratulations on the show win and the L.U.G.K membership,bro!


----------



## chris g (Jan 26, 2009)

Thanks bro I'm glad my time and efforts paid off both ways thse guys are a good bunch a dudes they really help me to want to get better and I been learnin a grip


CemetaryAngel81 said:


> Congratulations on the show win and the L.U.G.K membership,bro!


----------



## chris g (Jan 26, 2009)

Thanks bro I'm glad my time and efforts paid off both ways thse guys are a good bunch a dudes they really help me to want to get better and I been learnin a grip


CemetaryAngel81 said:


> Congratulations on the show win and the L.U.G.K membership,bro!


----------



## chris g (Jan 26, 2009)




----------



## chris g (Jan 26, 2009)

some cub scouts cars i did for a co worker kids


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

Damn! Pinewood derby cars are ILL


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

chris g said:


> some cub scouts cars i did for a co worker kids


sick!


----------



## chris g (Jan 26, 2009)




----------



## chris g (Jan 26, 2009)




----------



## Compton1964 (Dec 2, 2011)

Nice six deuce....


----------



## sinicle (Jan 16, 2009)

VERY NICE!!! the ghost patterns look great! over all very clean build!


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

Yea homie that duece is serious!!!


----------



## chris g (Jan 26, 2009)

thanks yall i got to add more details to the 2 apperently its not enough (judges) next time!! fellas


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

You got some good builds up in here bro!! You got with a good group of guys; you're in good hands.


----------



## chris g (Jan 26, 2009)

p://i183.photobucket.com/albums/x180/Doraishot/chris%20pics/IMG_0225.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## chris g (Jan 26, 2009)




----------



## chris g (Jan 26, 2009)

thanks, ya they good dudes learnin a lot from them


Tonioseven said:


> You got some good builds up in here bro!! You got with a good group of guys; you're in good hands.


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

Sweet lookin' duece homie ! Nice detail


----------



## chris g (Jan 26, 2009)

:thumbsup:


Trendsetta 68 said:


> Sweet lookin' duece homie ! Nice detail


----------



## COAST2COAST (Sep 8, 2008)

x-2 nice detail work:thumbsup:


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

Damn another LUGK boy! Shit DLK we gotta watch out! These boys bring some TALENT!! Nice lookin builds in here bro! Love the 6-2.


----------



## chris g (Jan 26, 2009)

:thumbsup:


sinicle said:


> VERY NICE!!! the ghost patterns look great! over all very clean build!


----------



## chris g (Jan 26, 2009)

thank u sir got more pics comin soon glad yall like it


Scur-rape-init said:


> Damn another LUGK boy! Shit DLK we gotta watch out! These boys bring some TALENT!! Nice lookin builds in here bro! Love the 6-2.


----------



## chris g (Jan 26, 2009)

* SHINEY!!*


----------



## chris g (Jan 26, 2009)




----------



## chris g (Jan 26, 2009)




----------



## chris g (Jan 26, 2009)

my next upcomin builds


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

I love those photo-etched items they always set a build off.


chris g said:


>


Nice jamb work on the trunk...... and those molded A arms look good ! R U gonna chrome plate them?


chris g said:


> my next upcomin builds


----------



## chris g (Jan 26, 2009)

Trendsetta 68 said:


> I love those photo-etched items they always set a build off.
> 
> 
> Nice jamb work on the trunk...... and those molded A arms look good ! R U gonna chrome plate them?


 yes sir *'' I LOVE CHROME'' *lots and lots of chrome!!


----------



## sinicle (Jan 16, 2009)

hey Chris, what am I looking at on the 58? is that reverse trunk hinge?


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

wutup Chris!!! good shit up in here brutha


----------



## chris g (Jan 26, 2009)

no sir i channelled the trunk for weatherstrip and put a open and closing gas door shit took for ever to figure out but i think i got it i post pics later on


sinicle said:


> hey Chris, what am I looking at on the 58? is that reverse trunk hinge?


----------



## chris g (Jan 26, 2009)

thanks bro how ur builds comin along


dig_derange said:


> wutup Chris!!! good shit up in here brutha


----------



## chris g (Jan 26, 2009)

had to do an upgrade and sum more detail to the undies and motor more pics of that soon tho


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

chris g said:


> [/QUOTE
> This is a sexy ass bomb and a Ford one at that.Looks killer homie,keep up the good work!


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Some sick work in here!! Like the G House and that's some hella flake on that panel


----------



## chris g (Jan 26, 2009)

i painted it 3 diff pearls blue white and gold chrome everything but got some more parts comin soon to add some extra YUHH!!!


----------



## Woods (Oct 31, 2011)

caddy looks good bro! nice work on that 58 and the 40 ford has some sick detail!!!!!


----------



## chris g (Jan 26, 2009)

thanks bro appreciate the comps


Woods said:


> caddy looks good bro! nice work on that 58 and the 40 ford has some sick detail!!!!!


----------



## chris g (Jan 26, 2009)

im in the works of making a big daddy grille for the lac i started with this but not to happy wit this one so ima make one from scratch fuck it


----------



## chris g (Jan 26, 2009)




----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

Nice paint man. And that crazy trunk set up is kool.


----------



## chris_thobe (Feb 5, 2008)

Good work bro!! Caddy is nice..


----------



## COAST2COAST (Sep 8, 2008)

:thumbsup:could b in the pumps n dumps section of lowrider magazine!!! very nice


----------



## Lil Brandon (Oct 10, 2006)

I like the oil coolers! Good idea!


----------



## chris g (Jan 26, 2009)




----------



## chris g (Jan 26, 2009)




----------



## chris g (Jan 26, 2009)




----------



## chris g (Jan 26, 2009)




----------



## chris g (Jan 26, 2009)

thanks bro


Lil Brandon said:


> I like the oil coolers! Good idea!


----------



## rollin yota28 (Jun 26, 2011)

Cadi looks good, and I'm loving the SUV!


----------



## chris g (Jan 26, 2009)

chuuch!!!


halfasskustoms said:


> Nice paint man. And that crazy trunk set up is kool.


----------



## chris g (Jan 26, 2009)

thanks homie


chris_thobe said:


> Good work bro!! Caddy is nice..


----------



## chris g (Jan 26, 2009)

lol that would b badass thanks for the comps


COAST2COAST said:


> :thumbsup:could b in the pumps n dumps section of lowrider magazine!!! very nice


----------



## chris g (Jan 26, 2009)




----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

what did you use for flake on the green ford?!


----------



## chris g (Jan 26, 2009)




----------



## chris g (Jan 26, 2009)




----------



## chris g (Jan 26, 2009)




----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

Holy shit man.. You aint fuckin around. Fiberglass work is sick


----------



## chris g (Jan 26, 2009)




----------



## chris g (Jan 26, 2009)




----------



## chris g (Jan 26, 2009)




----------



## chris g (Jan 26, 2009)




----------



## chris g (Jan 26, 2009)




----------



## chris g (Jan 26, 2009)




----------



## chris g (Jan 26, 2009)




----------



## chris g (Jan 26, 2009)




----------



## chris g (Jan 26, 2009)




----------



## chris g (Jan 26, 2009)




----------



## chris g (Jan 26, 2009)

Thanks dig did those along time ago


dig_derange said:


> Holy shit man.. You aint fuckin around. Fiberglass work is sick


----------



## chris g (Jan 26, 2009)

awready homie thanks!!


rollin yota28 said:


> Cadi looks good, and I'm loving the SUV!


----------



## chris g (Jan 26, 2009)

not sure bro but i know its not HoK cuz there long flakes not little squares or round i got them from a friend a few years back and he jus had em layin around


hocknberry said:


> what did you use for flake on the green ford?!


----------



## chris g (Jan 26, 2009)

not sure bro but i know its not HoK cuz there long flakes not little squares or round i got them from a friend a few years back and he jus had em layin around but its just a ton of green flake


hocknberry said:


> what did you use for flake on the green ford?!


----------



## rollin yota28 (Jun 26, 2011)

Dude, you got sweet builds man! I'm even slightly feeling that high rider, which I usually don't like


----------



## BIGG $TAN 870 (Oct 21, 2011)

*U GOT SOME NICE A$$ BUILDZ BRO!!!:thumbsup:*


----------



## avidinha (Jan 15, 2011)

Nice stuff in here!


----------



## chris g (Jan 26, 2009)

thanks homie i wasnt sure myself but i wanted to do sum diff


rollin yota28 said:


> Dude, you got sweet builds man! I'm even slightly feeling that high rider, which I usually don't like


----------



## chris g (Jan 26, 2009)

thanks homie


BIGG $TAN 870 said:


> *U GOT SOME NICE A$$ BUILDZ BRO!!!:thumbsup:*


----------



## chris g (Jan 26, 2009)

uffin:chuuch!!


avidinha said:


> Nice stuff in here!


----------



## chris g (Jan 26, 2009)




----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

chris g said:


>


Dude that's kool as chit.


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

You're repainting the 40? I liked the old color scheme but I cant wait to see what you come up with.


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

chris g said:


>


Dude that's kool as chit.


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

Hell yeah man.. Looking dope!


----------



## chris g (Jan 26, 2009)

no sir! i just found the startin pics and i kept changin it and changin it


CemetaryAngel81 said:


> You're repainting the 40? I liked the old color scheme but I cant wait to see what you come up with.


----------



## chris g (Jan 26, 2009)

thank homies:thumbsup:


halfasskustoms said:


> Dude that's kool as chit.





dig_derange said:


> Hell yeah man.. Looking dope!


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Bump up for the homie:wave:


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

uffin:uffin:


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

Builds looking good homie


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

Builds looking clean homie


----------



## chris_thobe (Feb 5, 2008)

What metal flakes do you use, they look killer?


----------



## chris g (Jan 26, 2009)

chris_thobe said:


> What metal flakes do you use, they look killer?


 i use the house of kolor flake


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

TTT


----------



## wisdonm (Jun 12, 2012)

You got skills. Thanks for posting how to pixs. Are you spraying clear flakes after the color coats or color coats with flakes in them? Would Dupli-Color Effexs do this or are the flakes too big? http://www.duplicolor.com/products/effex/


----------



## chris g (Jan 26, 2009)

i silver base , then i clear coat with flake in it, scuff it up then kandy coat and then clear to finish


wisdonm said:


> You got skills. Thanks for posting how to pixs. Are you spraying clear flakes after the color coats or color coats with flakes in them? Would Dupli-Color Effexs do this or are the flakes too big? http://www.duplicolor.com/products/effex/


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

Wuz good homie how the builds coming along?


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

:wave:yo wutup Chris?!


----------



## chris g (Jan 26, 2009)

got bored so i jus went ahead a flaked up these models


----------



## chris g (Jan 26, 2009)

they comin along slowy but showly


pina's LRM replica said:


> Wuz good homie how the builds coming along?


----------



## chris g (Jan 26, 2009)

dig_derange said:


> :wave:yo wutup Chris?!


Wuss good dig!!!


----------



## COAST2COAST (Sep 8, 2008)

Nice Lineup u got going :thumbsup:

Only problem with that is now u can't open any doors or trunks:nicoderm::dunno::biggrin:


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

chris g said:


> got bored so i jus went ahead a flaked up these models


bling,bling:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

*Dang, looks like flake fest 2012 !*  *Looks good homie .......... lots of Kandy in the near future *


----------



## chris g (Jan 26, 2009)

COAST2COAST said:


> Nice Lineup u got going :thumbsup:
> 
> Only problem with that is now u can't open any doors or trunks:nicoderm::dunno::biggrin:


 yea i thought bout that but i have a few other cars i have done all that to its jus time consuming this way and my son will probly end up smashin these when he gets older like i used to


----------



## chris g (Jan 26, 2009)

thank bro send the wrappers cuz i love shootin kandy


Trendsetta 68 said:


> *Dang, looks like flake fest 2012 !*  *Looks good homie .......... lots of Kandy in the near future *


----------



## chris g (Jan 26, 2009)

this where do most of my model work


----------



## sandcast (Feb 6, 2011)

Damn, it's an assembly line for flake cars. I have to admit, when the paint gun is ready, it's more efficient to do several cars.


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

Wuz good homie dats how i got my 2 car garege looking lrm posters every were an a cool looking case were put my models got tv an cable we be chillin building while we put sum in da wind


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

shit's cool man.. speaking of your garage Johnny.. you guys wanna have a meeting in a cpl weeks or so?


----------



## chris g (Jan 26, 2009)

YUHH!!!


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

chris g said:


> thank bro send the wrappers cuz i love shootin kandy


 *Me and you both homie !!!!! Can't wait to see what you come up with !*


----------



## chris g (Jan 26, 2009)

*FOR SALE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*
*







* Originally Posted by *chris g*


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

That is some sweet paintwork,bro!


----------



## chris g (Jan 26, 2009)

CemetaryAngel81 said:


> That is some sweet paintwork,bro!


thanks Lo!!


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

*X 2 !!!*


CemetaryAngel81 said:


> That is some _*sweet*_ paintwork,bro!


----------



## chris g (Jan 26, 2009)

Trendsetta 68 said:


> *X 2 !!!*


thanks bro


----------



## chris g (Jan 26, 2009)




----------



## chris g (Jan 26, 2009)




----------



## chris g (Jan 26, 2009)




----------



## serio909 (Apr 17, 2012)

This is gonna look sick


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

X2


----------



## 97xenissan (Jan 13, 2007)

great looking pattterns


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

sick ass tape work


----------



## RIDIN DIRTY *64* (Nov 18, 2005)

Bad ass !!!


----------



## Compton1964 (Dec 2, 2011)

Nice.....


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

Lookn clean bro


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

bad ass!!!


----------



## chris g (Jan 26, 2009)

Thanks yall got more pics and some kandy shots bein fired!!!


----------



## CHEVYXXX (Aug 9, 2011)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

chris g said:


>


the baddest Dunk ever.. strictly killin it.


----------



## Vegito (Jul 24, 2012)

NICE :thumbsup:


----------



## chris g (Jan 26, 2009)

Hydrohype said:


> the baddest Dunk ever.. strictly killin it.


awwwready bro yuhh!!


----------



## chris g (Jan 26, 2009)

Vegito said:


> NICE :thumbsup:


thanks


----------



## chris g (Jan 26, 2009)




----------



## chris g (Jan 26, 2009)




----------



## chris g (Jan 26, 2009)




----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

chris g said:


>


fucken sick!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## mmphseazy (Oct 23, 2008)

:bowrofl:


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

Sick ass paint job g


----------



## chris g (Jan 26, 2009)

OLDSKOOLWAYS said:


> fucken sick!!!:thumbsup:


 thanks homie



mmphseazy said:


> :bowrofl:






rollindeep408 said:


> Sick ass paint job g


thanks 408


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

chris g said:


>


----------



## chris g (Jan 26, 2009)




----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

Oh damn. I didnt think you'd have mettel flake gold under that pink. Thats a krazy color combo. I like it. Every wild man.


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Came out really sweet,damn!


----------



## RIDIN DIRTY *64* (Nov 18, 2005)

DAMN U GETTIN DOWN !!


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

Looks clean homie much props


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

sick ass paint homie..

hey send me a text when you can.. switched phones & your # didn't cross over :twak:

oh yeah, meeting at Pina's next Saturday


----------



## dfwr83 (Apr 11, 2010)

chris g said:


> 0


:run::nicoderm::thumbsup: flaked out...nice bro'.


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

chris g said:


>


damn thats bad ass!!!


----------



## chris g (Jan 26, 2009)

thanks bro i used kandy gold and orange glad yall like it i wasnt to sure i liked it and was gonna change it up but i think not!!!


halfasskustoms said:


> Oh damn. I didnt think you'd have mettel flake gold under that pink. Thats a krazy color combo. I like it. Every wild man.


----------



## chris g (Jan 26, 2009)

CemetaryAngel81 said:


> Came out really sweet,damn!


SWEET LIKE SMOOTH LIKE BRANDY!!



RIDIN DIRTY *64* said:


> DAMN U GETTIN DOWN !!


 thanks bro



pina's LRM replica said:


> Looks clean homie much props


 awwready bro preciate it



dfwr83 said:


> :run::nicoderm::thumbsup: flaked out...nice bro'.


if its a chevy its gotta b flake for me yuhhh!! 



OLDSKOOLWAYS said:


> damn thats bad ass!!!


 thanks ol school


----------



## chris g (Jan 26, 2009)

dig_derange said:


> sick ass paint homie..
> 
> hey send me a text when you can.. switched phones & your # didn't cross over :twak:
> 
> oh yeah, meeting at Pina's next Saturday


 thanks dig yuhh i give u a shout and tell me how to get there


----------



## chris g (Jan 26, 2009)

made my own tape rolls


----------



## chris g (Jan 26, 2009)




----------



## chris g (Jan 26, 2009)

my babys lowrider tri cycle i did for him and had the rims and triming rechromed for that fuck yeaaa look!!! he to young to ride it but fuck it its worth it


----------



## OFDatTX (Jun 8, 2010)

Sweet build and trike bro.


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

chris g said:


> my babys lowrider tri cycle i did for him and had the rims and triming rechromed for that fuck yeaaa look!!! he to young to ride it but fuck it its worth it


man thats really nice!!!


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

chris g said:


> my babys lowrider tri cycle i did for him and had the rims and triming rechromed for that fuck yeaaa look!!! he to young to ride it but fuck it its worth it



badass.. hell that's almost show ready!


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

thats real koo right there homie !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## chris g (Jan 26, 2009)

thanks fellas! i cant wait to see ride it!! he gonna love it !!


----------



## chris g (Jan 26, 2009)

this is my babys that im buildin for him


----------



## chris g (Jan 26, 2009)

NEED a smoke!!


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Man I gotta quit lol


----------



## chris g (Jan 26, 2009)

hno:lol


----------



## chris g (Jan 26, 2009)




----------



## 97xenissan (Jan 13, 2007)

chris g said:


> NEED a smoke!!


badass lol!


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

chris g said:


> NEED a smoke!!


Dude you know. Hell we all know how kool that shit it right there. WOW I dont smoke. But I'll start if I can smoke those.


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

*Looking good homie !*


chris g said:


>


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

chris g said:


> NEED a smoke!!


thats hella cool


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

wowzers, this is cool.


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

everything looks awesome bro


----------



## chris g (Jan 26, 2009)

thanks homies apperciate the compliments!!


----------

